
A Miraculous Proof (Ptolemy's Theorem) - StreakyCobra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJOuzqu3MUQ
======
StreakyCobra
Numberphile's videos are excellent, a lot of people are probably already
following their channel. But this one stands out. It's a delight to watch, I
can try to convince you, but the best is to give yourself a 3 minutes try,
you'll get hooked as well :)

~~~
ColinWright
Speaking as someone who has been in one, they are also a joy to make ... Brady
is an absolute genius.

